
OpenSSL 1.1.0 released - runesoerensen
https://www.openssl.org/news/openssl-1.1.0-notes.html
======
runesoerensen
Here's the full changelog with a lot more details:
[https://www.openssl.org/news/cl110.txt](https://www.openssl.org/news/cl110.txt)

~~~
jlgaddis
> _Add support for Dual EC DRBG from SP800-90. Update DRBG algorithm test and
> POST to handle Dual EC cases._

WTF?

~~~
runesoerensen
Yeah this seems to be an error:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12361104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12361104)

